# Three-way over under or side by side dimmer???



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I am not aware of any such creature except for dual fan controls. Lutron has some as well.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Viggmundir (Sep 13, 2019)

*Leviton 5643-W Decora Traditional 3-Way Combination Switch with Ground Screw, 120/277 Vac, 15 A, 1 P, White*

found it amazon.ca for $25 Canadian. Its a double top/bottom 3 ways on a single strap. It's a decora style. You didn't say if you had decora or toggle you were dealing with.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Viggmundir said:


> *Leviton 5643-W Decora Traditional 3-Way Combination Switch with Ground Screw, 120/277 Vac, 15 A, 1 P, White*
> 
> found it amazon.ca for $25 Canadian. Its a double top/bottom 3 ways on a single strap. It's a decora style. You didn't say if you had decora or toggle you were dealing with.


No he needs it to be a 3-way dimmer.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Greg Sparkovich said:


> I did find a side by side combination fan control and 3-way light dimmer made by P&S, but the light control is on the left side and my customer really wants it on the right side, so...


I don't mind saying I think your customer is an insufferable prick.


----------



## 211023 (Apr 22, 2021)

LGLS said:


> I don't mind saying I think your customer is an insufferable prick.


Cut the wall up.


----------



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

LGLS said:


> I don't mind saying I think your customer is an insufferable prick.


Meh. I don't care; I can't do what I can't do, but if I can make someone happy I know it pays for itself.
I have thick skin or I'm really chill, so I let people ask for what they want without attachment.

I'm well paid. 

I'd actually find it more stressful to have to cut a 3 gang box off a stud, take all the wires out, and put them into a 4 gang box because I'm overbooked and don't really have time for that.
-On the other hand, this is my fault for assuming that this would be easy to find. Had I planned better, I wouldn't have _already fished a wire into the box_ (like an F'n fool!).


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

*Pass & Seymour Dual Slide Fan Control And Dimmer Single Pole/3-Way CFL/LED - White
or
LUTRON MA-L3L3HW-WH MA DIM/DIM 300W/300W WH DUOCLM







*


----------



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks, the Pass & Seymour was the three-way / fan control that I found, but unfortunately the Lutron is single pole according to the product description that I found. :-(

Let me just say I'm grateful to anyone for helping me find something. I'm astonished that this does not exist in several formats!


----------



## getting old (Mar 26, 2021)

What about the Maestro dimmers? I've seen them one over the other before. Don't have a part number at the moment, but will be home Sunday and can check out the ones I have.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Caseta Wireless Smart Dimmer Switch Mfr Part Number ----- *PD-5NE-WH*
It's described as a single pole switch but really it can be set up with the pico remote without a bridge.
Just pair the 2 switches and your done. It is dimmable as well from either the hard wired switch or the remote.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Easy nailed it.
But that fan might have a remote or you could add an after market remote.


----------



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

Easy said:


> Caseta Wireless Smart Dimmer Switch Mfr Part Number ----- *PD-5NE-WH*
> It's described as a single pole switch but really it can be set up with the pico remote without a bridge.
> Just pair the 2 switches and your done. It is dimmable as well from either the hard wired switch or the remote.


Doesn't this just replace a single gang dimmer (whether SP or 3-way)?

I need something that dims (2) individually switched 3-way lighting circuits in a single-gang format.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Greg Sparkovich said:


> Doesn't this just replace a single gang dimmer (whether SP or 3-way)?
> 
> I need something that dims (2) individually switched 3-way lighting circuits in a single-gang format.


I Apologize.....
I think your right. I must not have been paying attention. the PD-5NE-WH is just a single switch and not stacked. In that case you could install this switch at the other end of the 3way and mount the Pico remote next to the 4 gang box with a plate and it would just look like a 5th switch. Or you could just mount a fan remote on the wall. 









My first post I mentioned the (*LUTRON MA-L3L3HW-WH MA DIM/DIM 300W/300W WH DUOCLM) *Unfortunately the description that was posted on Zoro's web site was a typo and listed it as a stacked 3way dimmer.


----------



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

Easy said:


> I Apologize.....
> I think your right. I must not have been paying attention. the PD-5NE-WH is just a single switch and not stacked. In that case you could install this switch at the other end of the 3way and mount the Pico remote next to the 4 gang box with a plate and it would just look like a 5th switch. Or you could just mount a fan remote on the wall.
> View attachment 156125
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, she doesn't want a remote of any kind, but we'll see if this changes her mind.

And thank you anyway; I mean, I'm asking for a favor and I'm not complaining that anyone takes some time to think about this with me!! Thank you all VERY much. This is the kind of thing that really like about this site.

I've called a bunch of lighting specialists and I'm not getting anything, so I'm going to call it. I'm surprised; I'm not an engineer, but I thought this would be a relatively simple solution to redoing a 4-gang box.

I was hoping for one of those "Dude, I use this all the time!" posts. :-D


----------

